# About to buy a PRS SE. Will I have to replace the nut and tuners?



## The-Machine-95 (May 28, 2014)

So, I'm planning on buying the new Zach Myers model very soon, and I want to know whether I need to go about replacing stuff before it will hold tune.
I have a older SE Custom 22 which I bought used, not sure what year but it was before they started doing the birds and beveled tops. While overall construction quality was excellent, the stock tuners on it were absolutely rubbish. The pegs actually wobbled around in the assembly (not sure if I'm using the correct terminology here, but hopefully you understand what I mean). Now, I know the Zach Myers model has different tuners, but can I expect similar quality (or lack thereof)?
The nut also had to be replaced, though in hindsight I'm wondering whether or not the slots just needed widening and a little bit of lubricant. I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'll at least need to widen the slots for my new guitar, since I plan to string it with 11s, but I'm hoping it won't need to be completely replaced.
So those of you who own newer SEs, how have you found the tuning stability?


----------



## Connor (May 29, 2014)

I've found the newer SE's are pretty good in terms of quality. I mean, they're no match for the real deal but you'd only have to replace the tuners if you were super anal about it.


----------



## david_pri (May 29, 2014)

I must say yes, I have owned a prs se and you have to retune it constantly. I recommend a luthier-made nut and locking tuners


----------



## andyjanson (May 29, 2014)

I have an SE 7 and plan on upgrading the nut and tuners - they're adequate, but the nut is poorly cut and the tuners aren't great. Totally useable, but you can turn a good SE into a great one with a few mods


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 29, 2014)

Hard to beat a custom bone nut


----------



## Ænima (May 29, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Cant beat a custom bone nut




^ fixed


----------



## asher (May 29, 2014)

The stock tuners are pretty mediocre, but I'm pretty sure the tuning problems (my old SE had them too) are the nut.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 29, 2014)

I owned an early Paul Allender sig for a while and the tuners on it were fine. Not great, but worth keeping unless you wanted to upgrade to locking tuners. The previous owner mentioned he had worked on the nut, so I'm not sure how they are stock. Any guitar will benefit from a new nut, though


----------



## The-Machine-95 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I will see how it goes with the stock hardware first. Though I really would prefer it if PRS made sure the nuts were cut properly and fitted some nicer stock tuners. I could handle paying the extra $50 to $100 for that stuff to come stock rather than replacing them after buying, which will end up costing me more.


----------



## Vrollin (May 29, 2014)

Just picked up an se 245 the other day, tuning is very stable, however I'm getting a black tusq nut as I do for all my guitars. Finish of these new se's is amazing, great fret work, rolled edges on the fret board. Just great in general! Will be getting a zach Myers myself come mid year!


----------



## The-Machine-95 (May 30, 2014)

Speaking of the Zach Myers, I just noticed Sweetwater lists 3 models of the ZM: the normal trampas green as well as 'spalted Santana yellow' and 'vintage sunburst quilt'. Does this mean PRS is bringing out new colours? I might just have to put off buying this thing until I see what those new colours look like.


----------



## Vrollin (May 30, 2014)

Oh wow! Vintage sunburst quilt would be the ticket! I don't think I would put it down, or at least never stop looking at it! I love quilted finishes so much more than flamed!

On the note of waiting, from the few stores I have contacted, they have confirmed through PRS that the next lot will be shipping to stores late June mid July, so you have a bit of waiting to do either way!


----------



## gunch (May 30, 2014)

Seems like the nut is the SE's Achilles' heel, which is weird considering everything else about them are above average in import terms. Would it kill World to throw in some Tusq or Delrin or something?


----------



## Lickers (May 30, 2014)

I've noticed quite a bit of variability in the SE range.

I bought mine with the express intention of having to change the tuners following the initial demo I had on a shop guitar which had very little use up to that point. 
They were slow geared and felt very light. The nut was perfectly usable but could benefit from a slight recut on the treble side.

When I finally took delivery of mine, asides from the comedy action, the nut and tuners were actually spot on and I can't fault them - asides from the tuners being chrome. 

Ultimately, it depends on the individual guitar you get and how you feel about it. 
Given the cost of a set of locking tuners and a new nut (assuming you can replace it yourself) it shouldn't be a problem for you, anyway.


----------



## Vrollin (May 30, 2014)

Black tusq nut is less than $10 in the states, not a deal breaker I would think.


----------



## geese_com (Jun 1, 2014)

I find that replacing the nut on SE guitars does help. It is a cheap update.


----------



## david_pri (Jun 1, 2014)

black tusq is a difficult mod beacuse you have to be very accurate to get an confortable string height.


----------



## Jedi Pirate (Jun 1, 2014)

I just bought myself a PRS SE 24 a couple weeks ago. Tuning holds up fairly well for me. The ONLY thing I have a problem with is the nut.. My high e popped a couple days ago, replaced it with an 11 (only thing available) and it doesn't fit quite right. If I wanted to put 10-56's I'm not sure it'll fit as I think PRS are stocked for 9's only. But It's really not that big of a deal. I'll probably ask a luther to widen the nut or change it. But other than that.. everything holds up exceedingly well.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 1, 2014)

I own a SE Singlecut and have experienced no problems at all.


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 1, 2014)

delete


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 1, 2014)

david_pri said:


> black tusq is a difficult mod beacuse you have to be very accurate to get an confortable string height.



One of the nuts they have is a direct replacement though....? Or have I been misinformed?


----------



## grottogreen (Jan 24, 2017)

I have not been as fortunate as others; I've never been able to keep my Zack Meyers SE in tune from day one - even after playing just 5 minutes. I had the intonation adjusted...no difference.


I'll replace the nut as others have recommended and the tuners - they look cheap and can't find who manufactured them. Any suggestions on which replacement tuners I can use without drilling new holes in the headstock? I'm considering Gotoh Locking Tuners (SD91-MG) 6 In-Line Vintage Style Tuning Pegs Electric and Acoustic Guitar Machine Heads Nickel - sold via amazon at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HSBDUQ?psc=1

AMAZON also sells some Wilkinson Vintage 3x3 Tuners Guitar Gibson Les Paul Style Aged Keystone Chrome that come with green-colored knobs but not sure they would fit on the SE plus I never heard of Wilkinson brand so will likely avoid unless readers suggest otherwise


----------



## angl2k (Jan 24, 2017)

grottogreen said:


> I have not been as fortunate as others; I've never been able to keep my Zack Meyers SE in tune from day one - even after playing just 5 minutes. I had the intonation adjusted...no difference.
> 
> 
> I'll replace the nut as others have recommended and the tuners - they look cheap and can't find who manufactured them. Any suggestions on which replacement tuners I can use without drilling new holes in the headstock? I'm considering Gotoh Locking Tuners (SD91-MG) 6 In-Line Vintage Style Tuning Pegs Electric and Acoustic Guitar Machine Heads Nickel - sold via amazon at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HSBDUQ?psc=1
> ...



Gotoh SG381 MG-T are a direct drop in, no modifications necessary. That is if the 6 string SE's have the same tuners as my SE 7 string.. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 25, 2017)

I read guys on the PRS Worldwide FB group specifically starting the Zach Myers has naff tuners.


----------

